# Let's see your trophy room



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

The reason we hunt & get are animals mounted is to show them off, right? Let's see pics of your trophy room. Here is my office since my wife insists on not having any animals in the house other than my lab. BTW I've got 1 more head to add that's at the taxidermist now that I popped in October (178-12)


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Here are some of my deer mounts.
This one booked. 182 gross 170 5/8 net










This ones 27"s wide and grossed 172









Some Colorado County Bucks. A 162 & 147


















Some more South Texas bucks


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Boatlift I can't believe your wife won't let you put all of that cool stuff in the house. There is only one room in my house that is mine and I do as I please and this is it. She still has some of her **** in there like the dumb tiffany lamp just because I hadn't found a more suitable replacement. My room also serves as the media room. The walls are pretty empty right now, but I designed it with lots of room to grow. Ultimately I want it to look like the Buckhorn Saloon in San Antonio.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

That coyote mount is kinda creepy!


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

That coyote needs killing again!!!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish I had ya'lls $$... Nice deer!


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

M16 those are impressive especially the ones in Colorado County. Are those off the AAA&J are they? 

Chad you've always got good deer but you still need to shoot that coyote again.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

that sable is awesome wish I had one of those.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

boatlift said:


> M16 those are impressive especially the ones in Colorado County. Are those off the AAA&J are they?


No, not off the AAA&J. They would have shot those as culls or management deer. These came off one of my places north of Borden between Weimar and Columbus. They are low fence free range bucks.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Auer Power said:


> I wish I had ya'lls $$... Nice deer!


It's not all about money, I'm a poor-boy low fence lease hunter and have some decent trophies to show off, unfortunately quite a few are still in line to be mounted, but I can still post pics:

176 and change gross










grossed 168 and change, netted nearly 165










grossed 173 and change, netted just shy of 160










140" eight










146" nine










163 5/8 slick 8


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Good one reelthreat !!! What's that trophy for ?? I bowled for almost 30 years before I had to quit.

Nice mounts everyone.. I'll soon have a Texas Dall on my wall next to my Catalina, and this year I plan on adding a Hawaiian Black ram. Still haven't gotten a buck that's worth mounting yet.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Very nice RockinU. I love that big slick 8.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Me too, a couple of the others measure more, but he is the biggest when side by side with them.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

RockinU.......what county do you hunt in?


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Very impressive Gentlemen, I do not have a trophy room. I just have animal and fish mounts all over the walls. My wife said NO MORE. She says the house is creepy like a museum. I have a small house compared to some of you men. Those are some beautiful deer and mounts! Congrats to all!:brew: The cape buffalo is awesome!


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

willsoonbfishin said:


> RockinU.......what county do you hunt in?


All those deer were taken in Sterling/Glasscock counties. The line runs through the ranch we are now on, but they are off of two different ranches, and the first was just in Sterling. Not many deer out there though.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Where is Chunky???


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Where is Chunky???


Just thinkin' the same thing!!  He should just make it a sticky!!


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

RockinU all those bucks are fantastic BUT that 8 is really impressive!!!!!! Holy COW


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Etexhunter said:


> Good one reelthreat !!! What's that trophy for ?? I bowled for almost 30 years before I had to quit.


It was for some charity tourney, three guys from work and I took third and I keep the trophy in my office because I think it's pretty funny.

I don't have a hunting trophy room, I raise trophies not kill them. I only hunt for meat. I do have a pile of sheds that is impressive and pictures of live deer over 200" my family owns or have sold. I would post them but it does not apply to this thread.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

very nice mounts and rooms fellas!

i don't have anything as big, but they all have some good memory attached to them and they are all in the LIVING ROOM of our house! :bounce:

i have a 10pt from Rocksprings, not huge, but it's a high pressure ranchito in the "Devil's Sinkhole" and with all the pressure around, i was able to rattle him in, first buck i took rattling...

then i have another freaky 10 that i shot in Brooks county....short story, brother missed this deer 3 times in the morning, he called me said if he came out shoot him, buck came out 250 yards to me, 85 yards to my brother, i shot, he dropped....mounted him so when my brother comes over he sees the buck and remembers i'm good for 300 yards! 

my axis buck is one i took from the hill country, spot and stalk with my recurve

the 12 is from my Tio's ranch in Falls City, took him in 2007, hunted this dude all season long, spot and stalk bow and rifle, we played cat and mouse till Christmas morning....had given the dude the win for the season decided to take a doe and head home to my family for Christmas, sitting in my rifle blind, he walks out in front of my bow blind, go figure...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> .


very nice!!!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

These are the same old tired pics from way back but all I got for now. I have added several animals and need to get some updated pics. LOL I'll try to do that soon. Awesome looking rooms ya'll have for sure!!


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Now those are MY kinda trophies Outcast!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Outcast said:


> These are the same old tired pics from way back but all I got for now. I have added several animals and need to get some updated pics. LOL I'll try to do that soon. Awesome looking rooms ya'll have for sure!!


LOL, right,, I see a few missing!:brew: whats up with those gals.. it must of been a cold night with all those clothes! :rotfl:


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

You win......


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well you all got me beat, I don't care about the score, the hunt is enough.







Can't see it in this or any other pic but this one has 17 points, just can't get them all in at once.







This one will be mounted looking right to match the other one looking left, should look great on the wall, there is only 3/8" difference in the inside spread of the two.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy cow I noticed the chicks but just noticed the (2) on the left are making out!!!! What a couple of nice girls......


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

*Another 2cooler*

I was in another 2coolers house yesterday. (invited in) to show me his trophies. This dude had a killer collection. I will let him post up if he decides to divulge who he is.

Hey post it up bro.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Outcast said:


> These are the same old tired pics from way back but all I got for now. I have added several animals and need to get some updated pics. LOL I'll try to do that soon. Awesome looking rooms ya'll have for sure!!


You win.

And I need a nitro pill.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

This wins the best post award for 2010!~!!!!!!!!!!!



Outcast said:


> These are the same old tired pics from way back but all I got for now. I have added several animals and need to get some updated pics. LOL I'll try to do that soon. Awesome looking rooms ya'll have for sure!!


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Hey Outcast, How much for a fully guided "Guaranteed" trophy hunt? Maybe I will see you in S. Texas to talk about it.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

SHHHHHHHHHHH........LOL



boatlift said:


> Holy cow I noticed the chicks but just noticed the (2) on the left are making out!!!! What a couple of nice girls......


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

LOL! Funny stuff right there!



Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> This wins the best post award for 2010!~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

*Trophy Room From College*

I did get to do much hunting in school i was to busy.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I just dont know what tooo say about weather or knott but his taxidermist is really good.drool....drool...drool.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

OMG!!!! Maybe I need to re-think my trophy room. WOW...


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Man, I LOVE this thread!


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

There has goto be more


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Man, I LOVE this thread!


Yea now I need to borrow one of your NITRO pills...


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

boatlift said:


> Yea now I need to borrow one of your NITRO pills...


LMAO!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Maybe we need to combine trophy rooms! LOL

Very Nice!



Weather Or Knott said:


> I did get to do much hunting in school i was to busy.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Outcast said:


> Maybe we need to combine trophy rooms! LOL
> 
> Very Nice!


And take plenty of pictures!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

*some*

Not much, but it's what my upstairs looks like

Ringneck, daddy shot way back

Greenhead, 1st labs first retrieve

Woody, 2nd labs first retrieve

Snow, son's first goose

9lb largemouth, Lakeside CC

Blackbuck, Eagle Ranch running shot


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Two pics of an Axis I shot last year

Ben Hogan signed print, as a Golf Professional it fits in my trophy room


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

*Golf professional*

"Golf professional" in Sugar Land? What course? I live on Sugar Creek, are we neighbors?



Nwilkins said:


> Two pics of an Axis I shot last year
> 
> Ben Hogan signed print, as a Golf Professional it fits in my trophy room


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

nice axis


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine is nothing compared to you guys. I dont hunt much anymore. I need more fish.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

TXDUX said:


> "Golf professional" in Sugar Land? What course? I live on Sugar Creek, are we neighbors?


Sienna Plantation Golf Club

www.swingimprovement.com


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll share.Don't have pics of everything but here we go


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

HOLY **** !
Outcast..............PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me come to your man cave when you have all that "company" over again ! Now those are some real trophies ! Sweet Jesus ! Im jealous

Weather or Knott - I wanna go back to school, your school - Oh my god ! 
Yall make being married extremely difficult and depressing ! Im jealous

Back on the gameroom side of the post - Boomgoon - Thats disgusting in an awesome, beautiful kinda way...... Im jealous 

:cheers:


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Stringer of fish*

Now that is awesome.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Outcast said:


> Maybe we need to combine trophy rooms! LOL
> 
> Very Nice!


HAHA, Works for me. You got a nice set up, the bar is pretty cool.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's my personal best. I too am a poor boy that can't afford high dollar leases but I'm fortunate in having good friends and have had lots of invites. 

First pic is of the trophies over my fireplace. 

On the left is an 8 and an 11 that were taken on my free "lease" near San Marcos. 

In the middle are two 10 pt's and my arrow head collection. The 10 on the left grossed 126 and change and came from George West. The 10 on the right grossed 142 and came from March Ranch west of San Angelo, in Coke Co. 

On the far right is a huge black buck that I got to take for free because some idiot shot off one of it's horns. Still a trophy to me though. It was great stalk hunt on that animal. His good side measures over 22" (straight line, not following the curves).


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

These are a few pictures of my families old trophy room. This was actually my bedroom in high school and was always a fun place to party. Sadly the house was sold and the mounts were distributed throughout the family. I still have a lot of them and have loaned some to friends for their homes, offices, etc...

Outcast still wins!!!


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

boatlift said:


> The reason we hunt & get are animals mounted is to show them off, right? Let's see pics of your trophy room. Here is my office since my wife insists on not having any animals in the house other than my lab. BTW I've got 1 more head to add that's at the taxidermist now that I popped in October (178-12)


Who did the Euro's? CSF?


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

John Galt said:


> Who did the Euro's? CSF?


I've done a couple but for the majority I use Scott's Taxidermy in Orange Grove, TX.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Outcast said:


> These are the same old tired pics from way back but all I got for now. I have added several animals and need to get some updated pics. LOL I'll try to do that soon. Awesome looking rooms ya'll have for sure!!


Nice trophies, Outcast! Did'ja mount all of them yourself? Fair chase, or did you bait them? What'd you use for bait?

Sometimes I hate this sport...hard for a poor boy to compete for all those high-dollar racks.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

CFJTEX - you win.

I just remembered this website I found a couple of years ago. Go to the link and look at the galleries. The trophy rooms are mine blowing.

http://julianandsons.com/Main%20Pages/Trophy%20Rooms.htm


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

chad said:


> CFJTEX - you win.
> 
> I just remembered this website I found a couple of years ago. Go to the link and look at the galleries. The trophy rooms are mine blowing.
> 
> http://julianandsons.com/Main Pages/Trophy Rooms.htm


Now that's pretty cool...


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

No baiting necessary ......I just caught them in their bedding area 



John Galt said:


> Nice trophies, Outcast! Did'ja mount all of them yourself? Fair chase, or did you bait them? What'd you use for bait?
> 
> Sometimes I hate this sport...hard for a poor boy to compete for all those high-dollar racks.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Outcast said:


> No baiting necessary ......I just caught them in their bedding area


ahhahahahahahah!!!!! Outcast wins... Now thats some funny stuff...


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

That caribou was shot at 12 yards with my recurve, and rough scored B&C. Need to get it officially measure. The blackfin was 35# on a 10 pound spinning outfit. Took 1hr 45 minutes off Key West.

THE JAMMER


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

This is what I have ta say about Outcasts Trophy's.


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

chad said:


> CFJTEX - you win.
> 
> I just remembered this website I found a couple of years ago. Go to the link and look at the galleries. The trophy rooms are mine blowing.
> 
> http://julianandsons.com/Main%20Pages/Trophy%20Rooms.htm


Thanks Chad. Now I just need to make some more money so I can get one of those fancy updated trophy rooms!


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

Don't really have a "ROOM" so to speak. More like a "CORNER" of the house and then where ever the "BOSS" will let me hang a few others.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

We don't have a trophy room, rather a trophy house as the mounts are in most of the rooms.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Couple more


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I dont have many and not any monsters, but here is what I have.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Jammer - nice caribou.  I have two at the taxi right now that should be ready soon that I killed with a bow, not as big as yours though. I am getting the bigger one shoulder mounted, the smaller one euro, and a rug.

Is your caribou a barren ground?


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Willfish4food.....I haven't seen a Euro of a Nilgai. Pretty cool....takes up less room for sure.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's a few of my South Texas animals over the years!!


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

WOW!!!


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Buckbuddy that's a pretty solid trophy room, congrats, looks like a couple of 180's-190's, am I close??


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

boatlift said:


> Buckbuddy that's a pretty solid trophy room, congrats, looks like a couple of 180's-190's, am I close??


"BOATLIFT"- You're so close!- You are Burning Up! LOL


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Another part of the wall !! & Some outside that I use for targets!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Does anyone want to pay for access to the trophy room? rs


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Ive never seen so many drop tines in my life !


----------



## capt push broom (Oct 27, 2009)

texas8point said:


> Ive never seen so many drop tines in my life !


Rusty have you ever seen a drop tine in Buffalo???


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello Capt. Pushin Broom, didn't no you knew how to accomplish this, but no I have never seen a drop tine in Buffalo--and I aint lookin. rs


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Quebec Labrador 1999 with Safari Nordik.

THE JAMMER


chad said:


> Jammer - nice caribou. I have two at the taxi right now that should be ready soon that I killed with a bow, not as big as yours though. I am getting the bigger one shoulder mounted, the smaller one euro, and a rug.
> 
> Is your caribou a barren ground?


----------

